# 2013 fitness, fat loss, and wellness goals and motivation thread



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

What are your 2013 (or heck, ongoing) fitness, fat loss, and wellness goals?

I thought it would be helpful to start a thread for this. We can share ideas and keep each other motivated.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Like a lot of people, I gained a little "fluff" over the holidays. I started a new program yesterday.

My goals:
1) De-fluff (okay, lose fat - I'd like to be back around 15% body fat or a little less)
2) Gain some LBM back (I've lost a bunch due to my crazy work schedule)
3) Increase my endurance and strength

I'm doing Jamie Eason's 40+ fat loss plan (free, on bodybuilding.com).


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

In general to maintain a healthy and fitness oriented lifestyle. More specific goals involve getting down to around 8% body fat and then do a slow bulk till I reach my ideal 'Willoughby Athlete' weight of 180lb (currently 165lb). Would also like to get into some form of martial art or boxing for an overall body workout and yoga to increase flexibility.

Btw I find MyFitnessPal and Fitbit (I have a Fitbit Ultra) perfect tools for achieving fitness/nutritional goals. Use them both religiously.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

The Enigma said:


> In general to maintain a healthy and fitness oriented lifestyle. More specific goals involve getting down to around 8% body fat and then do a slow bulk till I reach my ideal 'Willoughby Athlete' weight of 180lb (currently 165lb). Would also like to get into some form of martial art or boxing for an overall body workout and yoga to increase flexibility.
> 
> Btw I find MyFitnessPal and Fitbit (I have a Fitbit Ultra) perfect tools for achieving fitness/nutritional goals. Use them both religiously.


We have the exact same goal. I'm 165 going for 180. I currently have 4.3bf% through hydrostatic weighing. Most I weighed was in the low/mid170's.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

1. Loose at least 10 pounds, but ideally 20

2. Gain upper body strength, ( cervical and thoracic )

3. increase vegetables in diet and decrease grains


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

I want to stay at the weight I've achieved (18.9 BMI) and keep eating two main meals a day. 
I've managed to eat a small, vegetarian dinner every day, mostly based on fruits, and I'd like to maintain that for the new year as well. 
Also, I have been running every morning at 6:30 for the past six months, and I'd like to keep doing that, too. I'll give myself one day off a week.

Happy new year, everyone!!


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

angularvelocity said:


> We have the exact same goal. I'm 165 going for 180. I currently have 4.3bf% through hydrostatic weighing. Most I weighed was in the low/mid170's.


Most I weighed (about 14 months ago) was 231lbs and probably close to 30bf% :shocked:

4.3%? blimey, think I'm around 10-11% at the mo (only guessing due to appearance and waist measurement). Need to invest in some calipers as I don't think there'll be many hydrostatic weighing facilities round these parts.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 24, 2012)

Heh, well I've already started a week or so before the new year starts. I've been doing quite a lot of research on the "Primal" lifestyle the last few weeks and have chosen to follow the general principles, which isn't a stretch after being a vegetarian for over 8 years. Eliminating the vast majority of grains and processed foods in my diet has already done wonders for me; my acid reflux has just...vanished. Add in a little daily exercise (plus all the walking on campus) and I should be sailing smoothly to slimming down and feeling better. The whole 80/20 concept is great as it promotes moderation. And in reality, as long as you're conscious about what food you put into yourself and know your body's unique needs, you're on the way to a much healthier lifestyle. * Lifestyle*, not diet.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Meditate daily, exercise daily (esp. lifting), cut out most processed sugars/food.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

The Enigma said:


> Most I weighed (about 14 months ago) was 231lbs and probably close to 30bf% :shocked:
> 
> 4.3%? blimey, think I'm around 10-11% at the mo (only guessing due to appearance and waist measurement). Need to invest in some calipers as I don't think there'll be many hydrostatic weighing facilities round these parts.


Wow. Congratulations man! That's a big difference from your original weight till now. What did you do?! Whatever it is, you must be an inspiration to many.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

1. Track and log calories daily into Myfitnesspal
2. Drink 84.5 oz water daily (5 16.9 oz bottles)
3. Eat a minimum of 5 fruits and veggies
4. Work out a minimum of 30 minutes 4-5 times per week
5. Engage in more flexibility exercises like yoga and/or pilates


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

n2freedom said:


> 1. Track and log calories daily into Myfitnesspal
> 2. Drink 84.5 oz water daily (5 16.9 oz bottles)
> 3. Eat a minimum of 5 fruits and veggies
> 4. Work out a minimum of 30 minutes 4-5 times per week
> 5. Engage in more flexibility exercises like yoga and/or pilates


That is a recipe for success. Good stuff.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

-- Continue with the diet and exercise program I was successful on last year (this is the first time in my life I've actually looked back on my New Year's Resolution from last year and knew I was successful. It's a good feeling)
-- Do more strength building and flexibility exercises
-- Cut down on my coke addiction (my diet coke addiction, that is) and maybe drink more water or green tea or something else hydrating and good for you


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

Love this thread. 

1) Of course lose weight - I would like to lose about 20 lbs - that's really all I need
2) An end to TMJ pain - been doing ortho work on my mouth - but will look at other avenues
3) Get rid of forward head posture I slouch. badly. And my head hangs forward terribly.
4) Have fun! I forget to do that sometimes (even as an ENFP!)

:wink:

I think this year we can all achieve our goals - having a forum of motivators helps though.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Next three months :

Loose 10kgs ( 22lbs )
Light-start 5x5 strength training.

Whole year :

Loose 20kgs total.
Get serious with 5x5

I'm 110kg at 191cm now. That's 6'3" and 242lbs for the metric-impared people. I've had previous experience with lifting weights seriosuly so i expect to gain back some of the lost lbm even though i'm loosing fat.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

To get below 200 lbs before April 30th. Could have done it by now if I didn't many mental road blocks. Strangely I managed to stay below 230 lbs(was pushing 250 back in July) despite all the soda drinking, binge candy eating, and frequent Wawa hoagies( store chain around my area). Lack of motivation and internal conflict are two major obstacles in this goal that often cause it to fail. Stress from school, work, and lack of sleep coming up may also cause a damper on this. 

Good luck to you all with your goals. I'll try to get back into improving my diet and exercise more often.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

My biggest problem is sugar, so my goal (not a new year's resolution) is to cut down on the amount of refined sugars in my diet. I don't mind fruit/vegetable/whole grain sugar content, but I definitely need to cut down on desserts - I have a weakness for anything doughy (cake, cookies, pie) or creamy (frosting, whipped cream, peanut butter). 
Whenever I eat excessive amounts of sugar - and I do that far too often - I feel really sluggish and grumpy, and over time it has resulted in a bit of extra fat. My abs used to be more visible...


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

My first big goal is to break into the 200's. I really thought I'd get there before close of the year, but then I hit a damn plateau for a couple weeks and lost the ability to exercise, because we got snowed in. I'm losing again, so by the first week of the new year I should hit that goal and really feel like a new person. I've not been in the 200's since I was 20 years old. 

Second goal is to sit down and decide what I really want to do with my body. It's... awkward. I'm built similarly to Marshall from How I Met Your Mother. I'm also of similar height (about six foot four and half). I can decide to go down into the 100's and I'll be lanky, stickish, and bony, or I can sit in the 200's and be plenty healthy, but look stalky and a little neanderthalish, like Marshall. I won't be fat, but I won't look thin. 

Final goal is to work something more intense than walking into the mix and work some muscle building stuff into the mix. I can stay on my feet and walk four or five hours, non-stop. I did it all throughout the holidays, in the mall. It's not really pushing me hard enough, anymore. I have all kinds of energy leftover and even sitting here long enough to type this is a chore. I hate being down, now. I need something that actually wears me out.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm 6ft 162lbs atm. Lost 7lbs in three weeks since starting keto. 

My goal is to get the waist down to 32 inches. After that the focus is on bulking up without gaining any inches in the waist.

I want to get to 1x bench, 2x deadlift, 2x squat in bodyweight by summer. 

Got lots of work to do.

Oh and I will compete in the Spartan Beast tournament in Texas for December.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

DiamondDays said:


> Get serious with 5x5


I love doing 5x5 programs. I made great strength gains that way several years ago. Can't wait to hear about your progress!


----------

